# Shipping: How does a non-US Citizen get a US company to deliver a parcel to the PH?



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Perhaps the full question should be, _“How does a non-US Citizen go about ordering an item from a US company for delivery to the Philippines when the company usually only ships within the US?”
_
I’ve been trawling the forum for answers to this one but haven’t quite found a solution as most refer to US expats & getting mail sent to veterans’ locations etc. Here’s my problem. As a *non*-US citizen, I am in the process of purchasing a new semi-automatic coffee espresso maker and grinder. One of the products has only recently come on the market and is not for sale everywhere but it is available in the US. However, the distributors state that shipping is within the US only. There's usually a clause along the following lines:
_“We ship to all 50 United States. We are able to ship some items to APO/military addresses but weight restrictions may apply and orders must be placed over the phone and not online”._

Any suggestions as to how I can buy these expensive items and arrange to have them sent safely and securely to my Iloilo address? Clearly a third or even fourth party needs to be involved; but which ones and how does one go about setting it up? Any contact telephone numbers/ e-mail addresses of suggested third parties would be appreciated. For your information, both machines combined weigh approx. 90lbs, which would probably be closer to 110lbs with packaging. As always, other members’ advice and potential solutions would be welcome.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can use a package forwarding company, like MyUS.com - MyUS.com | International Shipping & Package Forwarding (but there are loads of others - just google "parcel forwarding" and see what you get). They give you a US address for ordering stuff from the US, and then once the package or packages have arrived, they ship it on for you, using FedEx, DHL or the Postal Service.

There are a few vendors in the US that won't ship to "known" forwarder addresses, but I have yet to run into too much of that.

Just a note - the shipping fees are not trivial, but you get your stuff within a few days. And, there are customs fees and such that you'll have to pay on top. Still, if you can't get things where you are, it can be well worth the expense.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Companies that ship items to the Philippines*



mabrouk said:


> Perhaps the full question should be, _“How does a non-US Citizen go about ordering an item from a US company for delivery to the Philippines when the company usually only ships within the US?”
> _
> I’ve been trawling the forum for answers to this one but haven’t quite found a solution as most refer to US expats & getting mail sent to veterans’ locations etc. Here’s my problem. As a *non*-US citizen, I am in the process of purchasing a new semi-automatic coffee espresso maker and grinder. One of the products has only recently come on the market and is not for sale everywhere but it is available in the US. However, the distributors state that shipping is within the US only. There's usually a clause along the following lines:
> _“We ship to all 50 United States. We are able to ship some items to APO/military addresses but weight restrictions may apply and orders must be placed over the phone and not online”._
> ...


Some of the problems I've run across sending products to the Philippines were high quality products, they were banned or the company couldn't send them to the Philippines, Sears Overseas and several other online companies that sell products could only send the lower quality lower valued items here. Those fancy Espresso machines were banned from sending to the Philippines.

I found another spot but unsure if your item is here.

Coffee Makers - Overstock™ Shopping - The Best Prices Online

Some spots don't include the VAT charges 12% of the total cost and possibly other charges (unique or high dollar items) that will need to be paid upon receipt. 

Quality kitchen items such as heavy duty blenders are sold in Manila, China town/Binondo area, possibly they have other high quality products but the online spots such as Lazada don't sell these, you might be able to order it though through a hardware store the quality item you need or if you see an item used here in restaurant ask where it can be purchased, (Manila), you might need to talk with a manager if available.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I'm in Iloilo and would be willing to be a go-between if it could be worked out. I have all my mail sent to my address in Houston and then have them forward to me about every month. The weight you are talking about will be extremely expensive. As an example, recently, I had some car parts sent here for my vehicle that I had ordered from an outlet in the US. Shipping to Houston was free as I had ordered over a $100.00 value from them. The items were in a box about 12 in X 16 in X 5 in and weighed about 5 pounds. The cost to ship from Houston to Iloilo was $159 and some change. When it arrived, I had to pay 1600 Peso's Philippine Import Duty Fee in order for DHL to release the box with a declared value of about $90.00. All in all, it cost about $300.00 for approx $100.00 of goods. I could send my forwarder a note asking them if it could be handled(as far as the size & weight) if you might still be interested, but as I said, it will be overly expensive. Could also be sent regular mail which would be quite a bit less expensive, but theres no guaranteed delivery date, if at all. Have you checked Lazada as they seem to have quite a variety of things, and as I understand ship anywhere in the Phils for free. 

Fred


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> You can use a package forwarding company, like MyUS.com - MyUS.com | International Shipping & Package Forwarding (but there are loads of others - just google "parcel forwarding" and see what you get). They give you a US address for ordering stuff from the US, and then once the package or packages have arrived, they ship it on for you, using FedEx, DHL or the Postal Service. Cheers,
> Bev


Bevdeforges, Thanks for the advice. I'll check that out as it should come in handy at some stage.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> I found another spot but unsure if your item is here. Coffee Makers - Overstock™ Shopping - The Best Prices Online
> 
> Quality kitchen items such as heavy duty blenders are sold in Manila, China town/Binondo area, possibly they have other high quality products but the online spots such as Lazada don't sell these, you might be able to order it though through a hardware store the quality item you need or if you see an item used here in restaurant ask where it can be purchased, (Manila), you might need to talk with a manager if available.


mcalleyboy, I've checked Lazada and they don't have my product. Thanks for all the other advice.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Most product sold in the US are made elsewhere. China mostly. But the biggest concern is the voltage. 85% if products are not both 110-220. But I am sure you checked that. I know Amazon delivers some products here NOT ALL. Even getting A mail forwarding system SUCKS it gets here OK but they charge you ALOT then once it arrives you get the local charge. I tried it on a few products won't do that again. Its cheaper to send it from the shipper. The FPO here don't allow packages.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> I'm in Iloilo and would be willing to be a go-between if it could be worked out. I have all my mail sent to my address in Houston and then have them forward to me about every month. The weight you are talking about will be extremely expensive. As an example, recently, I had some car parts sent here for my vehicle that I had ordered from an outlet in the US. Shipping to Houston was free as I had ordered over a $100.00 value from them. The items were in a box about 12 in X 16 in X 5 in and weighed about 5 pounds. The cost to ship from Houston to Iloilo was $159 and some change. When it arrived, I had to pay 1600 Peso's Philippine Import Duty Fee in order for DHL to release the box with a declared value of about $90.00. All in all, it cost about $300.00 for approx $100.00 of goods. I could send my forwarder a note asking them if it could be handled(as far as the size & weight) if you might still be interested, but as I said, it will be overly expensive. Could also be sent regular mail which would be quite a bit less expensive, but theres no guaranteed delivery date, if at all. Have you checked Lazada as they seem to have quite a variety of things, and as I understand ship anywhere in the Phils for free.
> 
> Fred


Fred, many thanks for your kind offer to act as go-between. Here's the current situation. I've actually identified the distributor for the brand I'm looking for and they are in Makati, Manila. I e-mailed the company last week but they haven't responded yet, hence I'm considering ordering direct from US myself. It's not just because they haven't responded yet but a few other factors. Before I finally decided on the model that I wanted, I approached a number of dealers in Manila and they all seemed to be charging up to 100% more that the going price in US. Based on that, I have a feeling that if and when the Manila distributor for this brand does respond, it'll be more of the same re heavily marked up prices. Besides, as this is a new model, I don't think they'll have it in. I'm thinking that despite the expected large postage fees, it may still be cheaper to try and import it myself.

Next step.  Continue to try and contact the distributor in Manila and when I get through, establish whether or not they have the model I want and if not, how much is it going to cost me for them to import it. Ideally, this is the route I would like to go down. In the meantime, I shall try to establish the precise weight and size of the product for shipping purchases. Then, and only if going through the Manila distributor proves to be unworkable, I would like to come back to you and perhaps avail of your offer of assistance. Thanks again.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

There markup is standard they must pay shipping to and they must make a profit. If you order and have it shipped yourself you certainly won't gain anything. Shipping product cost customs then local delivery. Don't hold your breath on waiting for an email you hurt yourself.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I would go through the local distributor. Yes, it would be expensive but at least I would see the goods when it gets delivered and know the cost before I place the order. 
If I order directly, I have no way of knowing how much I have to pay customs. The goods may be held up for a number of reasons. I could be charged more than 100% its value. 
The way around it is have someone (preferably a Filipino) in the US order it for you, then ship it in a BB box to your family.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> Most product sold in the US are made elsewhere. China mostly. But the biggest concern is the voltage. 85% if products are not both 110-220. But I am sure you checked that. I know Amazon delivers some products here NOT ALL. Even getting A mail forwarding system SUCKS it gets here OK but they charge you ALOT then once it arrives you get the local charge. I tried it on a few products won't do that again. Its cheaper to send it from the shipper. The FPO here don't allow packages.


c-acton98, thanks for both of your posts. I hear what you say re made in China etc., although this brand is 'allegedly' made in Italy. It's always good to hear other members' views and I take on board what you say about your experience using 'mail forwarding' companies. I'm hoping to get this product via the distributor in Manila but as that may not work out, I'm keep all my options open. I appreciate that distributors are running a business and need to make a profit; no reasonable person would object to that. But a 100% increase on a several thousand dollar item is not what I regard as reasonable.

At the end of the day, I'll see how the costs add up and then I'll be in a better position to make a firm decision on the best way forward. Thanks


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

esv1226 said:


> I would go through the local distributor. Yes, it would be expensive but at least I would see the goods when it gets delivered and know the cost before I place the order.
> If I order directly, I have no way of knowing how much I have to pay customs. The goods may be held up for a number of reasons. I could be charged more than 100% its value.
> The way around it is have someone (preferably a Filipino) in the US order it for you, then ship it in a BB box to your family.


esv1226, All good advice thanks. I really would prefer to do this through the local distributor. But as indicated in previous posts, I don't have bottomless pockets. Therefore, after considering the dealer's shipping costs & profits etc., there will have to be some correlation between his price and the original price in US if I bought it direct, after shipping and insurance costs etc., are added. There is also the 'piece of mind' factor to consider of course.

Only this afternoon, a trusted Filippina friend offered to have the item shipped to her brother in the US. She also suggested that he would then ship it to the Ph in a BB box so we are both on the same page here. One final thought, SRRV holders are exempt custom duties & taxes for the importation of household goods and personal effects up to US$7,000. Just another important consideration when looking at all the costs.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

esv1226 said:


> I would go through the local distributor. Yes, it would be expensive but at least I would see the goods when it gets delivered and know the cost before I place the order.
> If I order directly, I have no way of knowing how much I have to pay customs. The goods may be held up for a number of reasons. I could be charged more than 100% its value.
> The way around it is have someone (preferably a Filipino) in the US order it for you, then ship it in a BB box to your family.


I was thinking same thing...have someone send via LBC box for about $80 and then weight is no matter and maybe even have room to add other stuff needed. AND LBC seems to have the customs thing already taken care of. I've always had pay ridiculous fees to them via FedEx but never LBC


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Forex Cargo also provides a shopping and shipping service. But not sure if you then pay regular balikbayan box shipping rates. There's an email address you can email to ask. If it is the regular BB rate then that's a good deal. No customs or taxes to boot.

https://www.forexworld.us/Shop/Default.aspx

We ship our boxes thru them fine from here on Ohio, only carrier available.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Forex Cargo also provides a shopping and shipping service. But not sure if you then pay regular balikbayan box shipping rates. There's an email address you can email to ask. If it is the regular BB rate then that's a good deal. No customs or taxes to boot.
> 
> https://www.forexworld.us/Shop/Default.aspx
> 
> We ship our boxes thru them fine from here on Ohio, only carrier available.


Will I be taxed for my shipment?
A. Generally the ocean freight and airfreight charges we quote are inclusive of taxes and Customs documentation. However it may be subject to change as certain item(s) require tariff charge(s) and/or custom duties.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Forex ships Balikabayan Boxes*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Forex Cargo also provides a shopping and shipping service. But not sure if you then pay regular balikbayan box shipping rates. There's an email address you can email to ask. If it is the regular BB rate then that's a good deal. No customs or taxes to boot.
> 
> https://www.forexworld.us/Shop/Default.aspx
> 
> We ship our boxes thru them fine from here on Ohio, only carrier available.


They do ship Balikbayan boxes, I shipped my box just before I left the states but it took about 2 months, I was able to track it when it hit ports or they give you a tracking number, once the ship hit port here it was delivered within two days. My cost was $125 back in 2010 but I lived in ND, I used an Asian grocery store (Vietnamese).


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> Will I be taxed for my shipment?
> A. Generally the ocean freight and airfreight charges we quote are inclusive of taxes and Customs documentation. However it may be subject to change as certain item(s) require tariff charge(s) and/or custom duties.


Never had a balikbayan box opened and charged extra fees but I guess there could be a first time eventually.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Balikbayan boxes no extra charges*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Never had a balikbayan box opened and charged extra fees but I guess there could be a first time eventually.


I've never come across any extra charges on balikbayan boxes, and we've sent boxes for nearly 3 decades, I was not charged any extra duties on my last box, I had my computer in it, tools, appliances, knives.

That would be the best way to send a fancy Imported Espresso machine or anything of high quality and the best part is no weight restrictions but packing a heavy medium sized box is a challenge and one that I perfected over the years.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mabrouk said:


> c-acton98, thanks for both of your posts. I hear what you say re made in China etc., although this brand is 'allegedly' made in Italy. It's always good to hear other members' views and I take on board what you say about your experience using 'mail forwarding' companies. I'm hoping to get this product via the distributor in Manila but as that may not work out, I'm keep all my options open. I appreciate that distributors are running a business and need to make a profit; no reasonable person would object to that. But a 100% increase on a several thousand dollar item is not what I regard as reasonable.
> 
> At the end of the day, I'll see how the costs add up and then I'll be in a better position to make a firm decision on the best way forward. Thanks


If you have to pay 100% customs duty don't you think the dealer in Manila has not had to as well. That's why imported goods in the Philippines can be so expensive.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mabrouk said:


> esv1226, All good advice thanks. I really would prefer to do this through the local distributor. But as indicated in previous posts, I don't have bottomless pockets. Therefore, after considering the dealer's shipping costs & profits etc., there will have to be some correlation between his price and the original price in US if I bought it direct, after shipping and insurance costs etc., are added. There is also the 'piece of mind' factor to consider of course.
> 
> Only this afternoon, a trusted Filippina friend offered to have the item shipped to her brother in the US. She also suggested that he would then ship it to the Ph in a BB box so we are both on the same page here. One final thought, SRRV holders are exempt custom duties & taxes for the importation of household goods and personal effects up to US$7,000. Just another important consideration when looking at all the costs.


The $7000 is a one off when you emigrate to the Philippines and is only available at that time.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

if you have contacts there with other expats from the states. maybe they would have contacts in the states that could send it to you threw LBC balykbian box....
my wife has a sister in the states so after we move there her sister will send us are orders threw LBC and we will just pay her with a bank account transfer we both bank at same bank....


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

have a look at ABenson they do various coffee Makers/Expresso makers from even a Grind and breww machine for 10,000php to over 100,000php! might save you a lot of hassle.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

expatuk2015 said:


> have a look at ABenson they do various coffee Makers/Expresso makers from even a Grind and breww machine for 10,000php to over 100,000php! might save you a lot of hassle.


I have found almost everything I wanted here except Halloween and Christmas decorations. It may not be the brand you want or if it is its expensive. Like every other country imported goods are more expensive.


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

It would be great if you had a friend in the US that could send you a balikbayan box. Takes a "month" but I have never had any problems with the many I have sent when I was in Korea and Guam. Its not weight based, rather it is cubic volume based. No customs fees. If you do this, go ahead and get other things and fill up the box or maybe a forum member is also doing this.


----------

